# Galapagos tortoise birth at Dubbo Zoo



## Kruger88 (Jun 2, 2011)

Just for everyone interest the first ever breeding of a Galapagos tortoise in Australasia has happened at Taronga Western Plains Zoo (Dubbo Zoo) the little guy is very health and even though his mum is 90!! he is a very valuable animal not only to Dubbo Zoo but also the species, its very rare to see a baby one.
Further info and some pics;

Slow to get started but T3 the tortoise is a mum aged 90 | thetelegraph.com.au


----------



## Smithers (Jun 2, 2011)

That's very kool to hear...


----------



## Morgwynn (Jun 2, 2011)

That is the cutest darned thing.


----------



## Nash1990 (Jun 2, 2011)

Awesome 
90, thats still young for a Galap lol


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 2, 2011)

that little tortoise could be around for along time


----------



## woody101 (Jun 2, 2011)

omg i want one that stays that size! how cute is it walking through the grass


----------



## pythrulz (Jun 2, 2011)

Thats good to hear mum at 90 years od and a cute little bub for sure


----------



## JordyC (Jun 2, 2011)

Wicked little dude haha


----------



## Kyro (Jun 2, 2011)

Sweet little thing, funny to think it will outlive us all


----------



## Mister_Snakes (Jun 2, 2011)

I remember as a kid that Melbourne Zoo used to keep theirs just behind a small pine log fence, I'd sit there for as long as my parents would let me. There is something really peaceful about them!


----------



## Smithers (Jun 2, 2011)

Just saw the mum and bub on the shorts on channel 9 for the six o'clock news tonight  If anyone interested


----------

